# Free Acronis True Image for Maxtor And Seagate HD owners



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Seagate has issued through their free disk utilities, Acronis True Image for imaging hard drives.
It seems a partnership between Acronis and Seagate. 
It's called 'Disk Wizard' for Seagate and 'MaxBlast' for their Maxtor line. 
They appear to be the same app with different names.
I've installed Disk Wizard on a comp with a Maxtor HD and it works very well.
It's version 10 so it appears up to date and good for pata and sata drives.

*The Seagate application does not seem to function correctly on win9x and win Me operation systems. I'd recommend only on XP and win2K. Vista....unknown.....if some one has info on Vista, please post it.*

Free download here:
Link

or here:
Link


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That is information EVERYONE can use! Thanks!


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

Excellent. It looks like it's the full program that I spent $50 to get version 9. I'll have to see what my HD at home is and maybe upgrade.


----------



## thomasjk (Feb 8, 2006)

Its my understanding that it only works with Seagate and Maxtor drives.


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

According to Windows I have a Maxtor drive on this machine but the program gives me an error and won't load saying I need a Maxtor or Seagate drive.


----------



## CTPhil (Jan 5, 2006)

I've tried to install 4 times and always get this: 










And I have both Seagate _and_ Maxtor drives installed.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

All I can say is that it works on my P3 800, win2k, with dual Maxtor ide drives that are about 4 years old.
I was able to build an image and verify the file.
I'll reimage it tomorrow to make sure it works ( I also have another drive image in reserve by DriveImage 2002 incase it doesn't work)

My newest computers have WD and Hitachi drives, so I didn't try installing on them.

I have another computer with a 4 year old Maxtor drive and win2k that I will try tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I just reimaged the P3 800 with out any problems.
This computer has two Maxtor drives, about 4 years old, each.
I saved an image to the slave drive and reimaged it back to C:/ without any problems.

Tomorrow I'll install Disk Wizard to a P3 500, win2k comp with one Maxtor drive and see if it functions correctly.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Thanks for sharing Stoner. Your trials look good. I use version 9 and am accepting version 10 and may just keep it in reserve. Yeah, I have a Maxtor installed on this machine.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

You're welcome buf


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

I just thought of this. Suppose someone has ONLY one of these hard drives in a USB enclosure? They could probably have that USB running when installing the software because there must be a way the software checks the type HD being used. Of course, it probably would not workunless one of the drives is installed.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I gave that a try.
With an old Maxtor 20 gig in a USB 2.0 HD enclosure, plugged into my Acer comp, winxp mce with a Hitachi hard drive, Drive Wizard installed properly and I was able to write an image to the USB drive.
Without the Maxtor connected by USB, Acronis complains there has to be at least one Maxtor/Seagate drive recognized or it won't function.

Hope that helps


----------



## CTPhil (Jan 5, 2006)

Well, I'm flummoxed. My event log shows an 11708 error every time I try to install.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Sorry, I am unable to help.
So far I've been able to install on 3 separate computers and as long as there is a Maxtor hooked up in some fashion, either by ide cable or USB 2......it has worked for me.

Perhaps Seagate or Acronis has support for your issue?

Have you tried cleaning out your temp files to remove any installers from the past which might be causing a conflict?


----------



## CTPhil (Jan 5, 2006)

Well I did a bunch of Googling and experimenting and figured it out. It was a Windows installer issue. I finally went to Services and started Windows Installer and the related RPC services, rebooted, and the program installed to completion. A clear case of my zeal to pare down startup apps overrunning my experience.  Kids, don't try this at home.  

Thank you Stoner for sharing your great find!!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I like the idea that you can connect a Maxtor USB drive and use the package.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

So do I


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

One thing I've noticed, this version of Acronis does not recognize my DVD drive as a DVD burner, but does recognize it as a CD writer and burn images to CDs.

Perhaps this version is not Acronis 10, but either an earlier one or a modified version.
It is listed as Disk Wizard version 10, however.


----------



## thomasjk (Feb 8, 2006)

TI has always recognized the burner as a CD drive but will handle DVDS as well.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

In my case, when I try to burn an image to DVD thru Acronis, the media is not recognized.
I've tried Verbatum DVD-R and Fugifilm DVD+R discs, but they go unrecognized.
One computer is winxp mce with an internal Lite On DVD burner and the other comp is win2K with an external Lite On DVD burner.

Neither recognize DVD discs for me thru this version of Acronis..

Oddly, the option is there to write to a hard drive in 4.7 DVD sized files and does work.
I did save to a hard drive and then burn to DVD, but I doubt it will be recognized when reimaging from the DVD.


----------



## thomasjk (Feb 8, 2006)

Quite frankly backing up to a hard drive is faster and easier, then burning direct to DVD. It also easier to restore. Unless your image fits on one DVD you will be constantly swapping disks.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

True, but that's not the point 

And on my win2k comp, the image after normal compression is under 2 gig.
As it's used for financial purposes, I like multiple methods of back up 
Right now, I have an image of it on the USB drive and on 3 CDs.
One DVD disc would have been more convenient than 3 CDs..


----------



## thomasjk (Feb 8, 2006)

I agree. Multiple backups are good. If you split the backup to 1492MB you can burn 3 to a DVD. Check the TI support forums for more details on this approach http://www.wilderssecurity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=65. There are several useful threads here http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showthread.php?t=29880.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Thanks also for sharing your experiments/results with the USB Maxtor drive running Stoner. Now you have an "extra" Acronis(?) on a hard drive and that answers my thought about the USB use.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I must admit, this is mostly an academic exercise for me, since I have Acronis TI workstation.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Since Ben (aarhus2004) and myself ( I tried it on win98se) have had problems installing the Seagate app on win Me and 98se...........I'd recommend anyone with any version of win9x not to install this Seagate application.


----------



## neos1 (Feb 13, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> I must admit, this is mostly an academic exercise for me, since I have Acronis TI workstation.


I own both the 9 and the upgrade 10 version and could never get them to work correctly.
Every back up for some reason was corrupt. But since my tirade against Acronis, some
time ago, I may have learned something.

Anyway thanks for the link Stoner.


----------



## thomasjk (Feb 8, 2006)

That's not surprising since both the Seagate Disc Wizard and Maxblast 5 are based on True Image 10 which does not support 98 or ME. This is mentioned in the user guide for each app.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Seagate really should have noted that as they also sell their drives for 9x systems , but do not seem to mention a restriction of usage for Disk Wizard.

Hard to criticize something free, but they are selling hard drives for which Disk Wizard is associated with on their web site.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Buy Seagate stock :up:

It's down again...............buying opportunity :up:

REMEMBER .... you saw it first here


----------



## thomasjk (Feb 8, 2006)

Stoner said:


> Seagate really should have noted that as they also sell their drives for 9x systems , but do not seem to mention a restriction of usage for Disk Wizard.
> 
> Hard to criticize something free, but they are selling hard drives for which Disk Wizard is associated with on their web site.


True but they do not mention the limitations of the two apps anywhere on their site that I could easily find. I already have TI9 Home which works quite well for me.


----------



## horsecharles (Jul 24, 2005)

I've run both utilities on 9x for years now(albeit win98 patched with some ME & XP files) with no issues...although I'm sure patched win98 is not necessary-- as they also provide DOS & WEB-RUN versions of the software. In particular Maxblast will work on any brand drive as long as there's another Maxtor present in the system.

They're life-saving apps, free to boot-- among many things one can seamlessly clone a drive to a different-sized one, connect the new one & start up windows w/ nary a hiccup.


----------



## thomasjk (Feb 8, 2006)

Are you talking about the latest version that are based on Acronis True Image 10? TI9 works on Win98 and ME. I've also use Maxblast V4 to clone a drive but V5 is a whole new beast. Since I have TI9 installed I use that for cloning and fro making backup images.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

thomasjk said:


> Are you talking about the latest version that are based on Acronis True Image 10? TI9 works on Win98 and ME. I've also use Maxblast V4 to clone a drive but V5 is a whole new beast. Since I have TI9 installed I use that for cloning and fro making backup images.


I'm talking about the free Acronis software that is included within Disk Wizard and Max Blast 5 at the links I posted in the #1 lead post.

Here:
Link

and here:
Link

Seagate does not denote which version of TrueImage that is, only that DiskWizard, itself, is version 10.

As I already have DI4 and DI2002, I don't really need an older version of TI for a 9x comp I still have. ......it's just that another member tried Disk Wizard on my recommendation and it didn't work...... because of the issue I posted about 9x.
It locked up his computer , so I tried it too and it locked up mine also.

I felt pretty bad about not knowing Disk Wizard wouldn't work on his computer, after recommending it.


----------



## thomasjk (Feb 8, 2006)

Stoner said:


> I'm talking about the free Acronis software that is included within Disk Wizard and Max Blast 5 at the links I posted in the #1 lead post.
> 
> Here:
> Link
> ...


I was responding to horsecharles. But I do know that Diskwizard and Maxblast are modified versions of TI10 home which does not support 98 or ME.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Does anyone know if Disc wizard will image drives remotely, like ATI Echo does?

If yes, does anyone know if disc wizard will image linux, like ATI Echo Server does?


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Well, I bit the bullet and picked up Echo. I wanted the ability to remotely backup my notebook so I can automate everything from my desktop on a scheduled basis.

I have to say though, True Image is amazing. I have always used Ghost because several years back Acronis was harder to get, and once you pay for one thing you may as well use it. Although I will still need to use ghost to backup the linux partition on my notebook, TI Echo 9.5 is very remarkable. I just backed up a partition with 10 GB on it, with maximum compression (33% original size) in minutes. I'm sure Ghost would have taken 10 times that.


Score one for Acronis.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Get Drobo, the first fully-automated storage robot to take the pain out of keeping your important digital content safe.
http://www.datarobotics.com/products_drobo.aspx


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

No offense hewee, but that's hardly the same as an image backup utility.  A hell of a lot more expensive too.

I hope people don't actually believe the advertising hype and assume that there's no possibility of losing the data on that box.


----------



## Bloodyskullz (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks a bunch Stoner. Now I can image my brother's computer and my uncle's. Will post if it works.

Any news on them making one for WD HDD's?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> No offense hewee, but that's hardly the same as an image backup utility.  A hell of a lot more expensive too.
> 
> I hope people don't actually believe the advertising hype and assume that there's no possibility of losing the data on that box.


Say it can be used for the Mac TimeMachine so a back up is made to the drive.
So any other backup program should be able to make backups to it also.

I don't understand all how it works either they way they move drives in and out. 
But your sure right it is not a image backup utility and it sure is not cheap.


----------



## Stingray10 (Mar 25, 2006)

Does this do anything besides being able to use Acronis?


----------

